# Ever Wondered What Message  Does 31 Raags Of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Convey ?



## drkhalsa (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is what i found in one of the forum so thought of sharing with you on spn 





 Raag conveys a feeling and Shabad a message. A raag is capable of touching the heart with feelings like joy, sorrow, detachment (as selina ji said before). Music (Raag) is based on sound (swar - notes) and a combination of notes produce distinct musical effects. Therefore, when Gurbani is complemented with raag (music) and bound by ghar (beat), the resulting effect on mind and body can become the catalyst for change. Upon studying the structure of Guru Granth Sahib it can be seen that Shabads relating to common themes are generally placed under each raag. 

*Common Themes of Shabads* placed under Raags of Guru Granth Sahib
1. Soohi - Being away from home. The soul being away from the House of Lord and the joy of meeting the true husband. 
2. Bilaaval - beautification of soul, happiness. 
3. Gaund - Separation, union, surprise. 
4. Sri - Maya and detachment 
5. Maajh - yearning to merge with Lord, giving up of negative values. 
6. Gauri - Principles, serious, thoughtfulness, composed 
7. Aasa - Hope 
8. Gujri - Prayer (Pooja) 
9. Devgandhari - Merging with spouse, self - realization 
10. Bihaagra - Yearning due to separation of soul and happiness due to meeting the Lord. 
11. Sorath - Merits of God 
12. Dhanasari - Mixed theme 
13. Jaitsree - Stability 
14. Todi - Maya, separation 
15. Bairagi - motivation to sing praises of Lord 
16. Tilang - many words from the vocabulary of Islamic origins are used, sadness, beautification. 
17. Raamkali - to give up the life of a wandering Jogi. 
18. Nat Narayan - Joy of meeting the Lord 
19. Maali Gaura - Happiness 
20. Maaru - Bravery 
21. Tukhari - Separation and union with Lord 
22. Kedara - Love 
23. Bhairav - Man's state of hell 
24. Basant - Happiness 
25. Sarang - Thirst to meet God 
26. Malaar - State of separated and united soul 
27. Jaijawanti - Vairaag (Detachment) 
28. Kalyaan - Bhakti (Prayer) Ras 
29. Vadhans - Vairaag (Detachment) 
30. Parbhati - Bhakti (Prayer)
31. Kaanra - Bhakti (Prayer)

*Feelings* communicated by the music of *Raags*
1. Soohi - joy and separation 
2. Bilaaval - happiness 
3. Gaund - strangeness, surprise, beauty 
4. Sri - satisfaction and balance 
5. Maajh - loss, beautification 
6. Gauri - seriousness 
7. Aasa - making effort 
8. Gujri - satisfaction, softness of heart, sadness 
9. Devgandhari - no specific feeling but the Raag has a softness 
10. Bihaagra - beautification 
11. Sorath - motivation 
12. Dhanasari - inspiration, motivation 
13. Jaitsree - softness, satisfaction, sadness 
14, Todi - this being a flexible Raag it is apt for communicating many feelings 
15. Bhairaagi - sadness, (Gurus have, however, used it for the message of Bhakti) 
16. Tilang - this is a favourite Raag of Muslims. It denotes feeling of beautification and yearning. 
17. Raamkali - calmness 
18. Nat Narayan - happiness 
19. Maali Gaura - happiness 
20. Maaru - giving up of cowardice 
21. Tukhari - beautification 
22. Kedara - love and beautification 
23. Bhairav - seriousness, brings stability of mind 
24. Basant - happiness 
25. Sarang - sadness 
26. Malaar - separation 
27. Jaijawanti - viraag 
28. Kalyaan - Bhakti Ras 
29. Vadhans - vairaag, loss (that is why Alahniya is sung in this Raag when someone passes away) 
30. Parbhati - Bhakti and seriousness 
31. Kaanra - Bhakti and seriousness

Gurus used raags to increase the delivery power of shabad to our mind by invoking complementary feelings in our hearts through the usage of the prescribed raags


----------



## Sher Singh (Oct 22, 2005)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!

Wow, thanks for the post ji It was great! Very Informative. 

Here's an interesting article I got about Naad and Gurbani



   The Science of Naad and Gurbani
As explained by Siri Singh Sahib Bhai Sahib Harbhajan Singh Khalsa Yogiji

Naad means "the essence of all sounds". All languages contain sounds which relate to one or more of the five elements of air, fire, water, earth or ether. Gurbani is a perfect combination and permutation of sounds relating to all the five elements in complete balance. When Guru Arjan Dev, the fifth Guru Nanak, compiled the Siri Guru Granth Sahib, in 1604, he put in only those Banis which were in Naad. These compositions are called Gurbani.

There are eighty-four meridian points on the upper palate of a human's mouth. One can feel that upper palate with the tongue and experience its different surfaces. There are two rows of meridian points on the upper palate and on the gum behind the upper teeth. The tongue stimulates those meridian points, and they in turn stimulate the hypothalamus which makes the pineal gland radiate. When the pineal gland radiates, it creates an impulsation in the pituitary gland. When the pituitary gland gives impulsation, the entire glandular system secretes and a human being obtains bliss. This is the science.

Gurbani is the combination of the tongue with the meridian points. When you read and recite Gurbani, it stimulates your hypothalamus. It is totally different than any scriptures because Gurbani is made in a scientific way. There are two banis: "kachee bani" is that which does not fit on the Naad. It is not a balanced sound current. "Pakee bani" is that which fits on the Naad and is balanced. One who knows the Naad knows the Aad, the Primal Creativity. One who knows the Aad is Parmayshwaar, the Supreme God.

The whole language of Gurbani has the power to make a person divine, just in its recitation, if done correctly. One need not be concerned with the meaning for a change in consciousness. Bani has to be understood by the heart, not by the head. There is no power in the head, it is in the heart. The head is for God and the heart is for you. That is why Guru Gobind Singh asked for the head, and not for the heart. Whosoever lives with the head to God and heart for self, that prayer is complete.

The entire Siri Guru Granth Sahib is the calling of the Beloved. It is in Naad. Torah, Bible and Vedas are not in Naad because none of them felt that much pain of separation between God and the beloved."

Hope you like it 

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------

